# Vaping Shops Coimbra area



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

Helloo! 


Seems vaping is a tough habit to have here in Portugal. My local shop in Pombal has clsed up - she said she is being taxed so heavily she can't operate any more! €6 per 10ml bottle - that's about 100% which is astonishing. The tobacco lobby has way too much power here to protect their market.  The other shop in Pombal is closed until mid next week, and I am need supplies! 

So does anyone know of a decent vape shop in Coimbra or anywhere in this area? 

Thank you!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Matt: Which one in Pombal has closed?

Another alternative is to order online. I obviously don't have any connection with the site but for what it's worth, we often use vapouriz.co.uk.


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

The one in the shopping mall has closed. The one you told me about is still open but closed until mid next week. 

I'll check online, but I'll need a super fast delivery!  Thanks for the link.


----------



## Mattskii (Oct 28, 2009)

Haha!!! I just checked out that site! They have only one product out of stock. The coils I want! Oh well. I'll try my luck in Coimbra tomorrow.


----------



## In 2 bikes (Apr 18, 2013)

a huge shopping centre in Viseu has a big one in the foyer . But unless you really like puffing out steam and sucking plastic...................JUST PACK IT IN !

PALÁCIO DO GELO SHOPPING | VISEU


----------

